# Loony Limerick



## Raven (Sep 19, 2005)

There once was a fellow from Crete,
Who wore shoes on his hands, not his feet,
     While picking his nose,
     With one of his toes,
He tripped and fell into the street.



~ Raven ~


----------



## wasabi (Sep 19, 2005)

I like that one.

This is one of my favs......

A diner while dining at Crewe
Found a very large mouse in his stew.
Said the waiter, "Don't shout
And wave it about, 
Or the rest will be wanting one too.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 19, 2005)

An island girl named Wasabi
wandered all through the hotel lobby.
She seemed in a daze,
With her eyes all aglaze,
But this just was her very strange hobby.
 Barbara


----------



## wasabi (Sep 19, 2005)

I love you Barbara....that was so funny!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks wasabi!  When I was a sub, I used to write limericks for the kids, using their names.

 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 19, 2005)

There once was a fellow named Raven

Posting limericks and jokes was his “craven”

When he posts on DC

For all here to see

It sends us off laughing and “wavin”.

Sorry...best I could do...that was a hard name to use!


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 19, 2005)

Barbara say she loved that KayLinda and so do I !


----------



## Raven (Sep 20, 2005)

LOL!!  That was cute Kaylinda!

Thanks 

~ Raven ~


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 20, 2005)

A nice Kansan named Kaylinda
Wanted to meet the good witch Glinda.
With Dorothy she rode
Through the air in her abode
But got sucked out of that darn house's winda!

Ok, it's 3:30 a.m. and I just finished writing a paper for class that I never thought I would get done, so I'm a little goofy!

 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 20, 2005)

Oh Thank you Barbara!  I'm easily sucked into many things...lol.


----------

